# Merry Christmas from the crew!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay I know I just posted a picture thread.. buuut I took these today and had to share!




























:biggrin1:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the first one!! I know who's gonna be entered in next years December calendar contest!!! 

I've gotta find some of those reindeer antlers for the boys :becky:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. They look great.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Great photos! LOL Piper does not look impressed!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

chowder said:


> I love the first one!! I know who's gonna be entered in next years December calendar contest!!!
> 
> I've gotta find some of those reindeer antlers for the boys :becky:


Thanks! I think the first is my favorite too.

I got those antlers at one of my local pet stores for like $5 a piece!



xellil said:


> Awww. They look great.


Thanks 



IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Great photos! LOL Piper does not look impressed!


Oh none of them were LOL. Piper already has a pouty face in general, so that doesn't help. Sako always looks serious unless he's panting too.. I might make them run around for awhile and try again in the next couple of days.. we shall see!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Those are great, even though pups look less then thrilled to be dressed up in x-mas attire.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Too freaking cute!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Such good looking dogs! My boys have the red and white bell collars too  Do the bells keep falling off?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

They look so festive and as always very handsome. It is funny how dogs can look like we are torturing them for just a picture...Yogi is never too thrilled.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Such good looking dogs! My boys have the red and white bell collars too  Do the bells keep falling off?


Thanks! No bells have come off yet, but then again, I didn't have Wilson wear it around for long periods of time.



frogdog said:


> They look so festive and as always very handsome. It is funny how dogs can look like we are torturing them for just a picture...Yogi is never too thrilled.


Thank you  I just realized Wilson is wearing the same collar as Yogi in your avatar


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, yes, I believe it's a popular one. Yogi would rather play with it than wear it. He has the reindeer antlers and the elf hat too. I should put the elf hat as my avatar...talk about miserable lookin.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha Sako's ears are hiding behind the antlers. You're pack is beyond gorgeous as always


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Haha Sako's ears are hiding behind the antlers. You're pack is beyond gorgeous as always


I know, they were kind of perfect for him LOL.

Thanks!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures are so cute!


----------

